# Resistant Yeast Infection



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I wasn't sure if I should start a new thread or post to Juli-Ann's. Someone on there asked if yeast infections are more common among IBSers, and I'm curious about that, also. I think I've had a low-grade one ever since 1991, when I took antibiotics for a whole year for a supposed bladder infection. (It turned out I had an ovarian tumor pressing on my bladder, and the "infection" cleared up after surgery earlier this year.) Since then, I've been more-or-less keeping the yeast under control with OTC Monistat.Then, just over a month ago, my gyno prescribed Vagifem estrogen suppositories, and a week later I got a cortisone shot in the elbow for a tendon tear. BAM! Looking at the microscope, my gyno said it was the worst yeast infection he'd ever seen. (And, sheesh, how many must he have seen in 18 years?) I took oral Nizoral for 10 days, and it didn't help a bit. I couldn't get hold of the doctor last week, so I tried three days of over-the-counter Mycelex. Things got worse. The itching is unbearable. (There's also a white, fuzzy rectal discharge.) I have a follow-up appointment next Thursday (six days away!). Why is this thing not getting better? The insert on the Mycelex said that resistant yeast infections can be a sign of diabetes, AIDs or other immune disorder. I've tested negative for the first two, so what could be going on? Also, I don't want to try any home treatments right now for fear of suppressing things just enough to make the doctor think I'm cured when I go in next week, but what can I do for some RELIEF?


----------



## Missy I (Nov 10, 2002)

Ziglady,Did your doctor try you on Diflucan? I know most of the time they will only give me one pill, but it usually takes two pills to clear mine up. Also, there is a cream that they can give you called Nystantin & Triamcinolone Acetonide Cream. I am so sorry you are having to suffer with this. As far as having a chronic infection, I would think that since you had to take antibiotics for such a long time, that had to mess up the bacteria balance in your body. Maybe your bodynot had enough time to get back the bacteria back in balance. Hope you get some relief and get well soon!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)




----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Zig...I can't remember if you are married or have a boyfriend. If you do and you are sexually active; there is a chance that he caught the yeast infection from you and you guys keep giving it back and forth to each other; thus it is having problems going away. (this has happened to some friends of mine)Also, is your doc sure it is a yeast infection? My doc thought I had one last year and it was vaginitis which can mimick the symptoms exactly but the meds for a yeast infection won't make that one go away.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Id be inclined to go with the passing back and forth theory and the need to get a clucose tolerance test run. The kind where you get the blood drawn, drink a sickly sweet trigger drink and wait a few hourse and get the blood drawn again.When things are as bad as your situation sounds it's often systemic.From what I have heard, Diflucan is some good stuff.I've never taken it but I know it's one of the things that gets prescribed to diabetics because they get those systemic infections.And of course, on that note, you really need to watch the sugars, either natural (like fruit) or processed or in the combination of foods that turn to sugar in the body.The OTC stuff with Micatin in it is supposed to be pretty effective, but there are other anti fungals too so you might want to do some shopping and comparing.Also, you might want to try one of those health food toothpastes that might have Myrrh and Tea Tree in the mixture because that would help control at the mouth area.Whe a yeast gets bad it's important to address the whole system.Kamie


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Thanks, all. I have tried the Diflucan, and this strain of yeast is resistant to that, too. The doctor said he saw "tons of hyphae" under the microscope, so I guess that means yeast. He did say that if the nitrazole doesn't clear it up, he'll culture it to see what kind of yeast it is, so hopefully that's what will happen Thursday. As far as passing it back and forth, I AM married, but (sigh), it can't happen. My husband is the one who's diabetic. I periodically use his glucometer to check my own fasting blood sugar, because, having seen what the disease has done to him, I'm terrified of getting diabetes. If anything, mine is always very low (under 80). I will look for the Micatin, Kamie. Everything I've seen OTC has been some kind of azole. I just can't understand why my immune system is letting this thing take over.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Zig...I'm sorry this sounds too personal; but what do you mean it "can't happen"? Unless you guys aren't having sex, then YES it can be back and forth. Guys often can't tell at all they have a yeast infection unless they go to a doc to be tested.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Yes, that's what I was hinting at. Husband has severe diabetic complications--trying to preserve his dignity, even though he won't be reading this!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm sorry Zig...that is something I should have asked by PM.







I'm sorry for seeming so nosy and being so personal on that one.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Don't worry about it at all Auroraheart. When it comes to hints, I'm usually way too subtle. The bottom line is, I appreciate your (and everyone else's) help and input. Let's face it, this is subject is somewhat embarrassing to begin with!To lighten the mood a bit, let me tell you the stupid thing I did yesterday. I read somewhere that boiling your underwear kills any yeast that might be reinfecting you, so I put my whole supply in a pot of water on the stove turned on High, got on the 'puter, spaced out and forgot all about it. Well, every pair of undies I own except the one I was wearing is now melted onto the bottom of the pan by the elastic. I will be going shopping today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

Now that seems like something I would do!! I am taking Flagll at time of posting to try and ward off a Bacterial Vaginosis **another one** invasion. This time the gyn has also put me on vaginal tablets of estrogen to see if this might help. Hope so.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

zig,If you've seen my post, you know I'm having the very same problem! I'd be interested to know what your dr. said.I'm supposed to take a blood sugar test at a lab, but haven't done that yet. I'm almost afraid to know!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Sorry you're suffering too, Patty. Since I last posted, I started taking acidophilus tablets and totally gave up sugar (waaah). You won't believe this, but by the time I got to the doctor last Thursday, the discharge had gone away, and he said he couldn't see any signs of yeast. Maybe it was the acidophilus, or maybe my immune system finally kicked in. However, I'm worried that the yeast simply went back to a subclinical level. For one thing, I'm still itching, although not as badly. The gyno did say that I have severe atrophy related to perimenopause, which I guess makes me more prone to infections and general itchiness. He wants me to use estrogen cream, cortisone and testosterone ointment. However, I don't feel these will address the recurring yeast problem, and may make it worse. Next time, maybe I should just go the boric acid route, and not even bother with the doctor. Has anyone tried this, and, if so, does it burn?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Hey Jasper....did that Flagyll bother your tummy? I just got off my 5 day dose a few days ago. (for the same thing)


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

i am coming late to this thread, but i have a suggestion... garlic suppositories are really effective. just a peeled clove of garlic; you can tie some string around it to help get it out if you want. i do not usually do "alternative" remedies even, but this was miraculous for me. if your yeast is down right now, maybe you could use one on a regular basis as a preventive thing.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

So garlic really works, Enja? What about stinging? I don't suppose garlic capsules would be a good idea for that reason. Yes, the yeast is down for now. But I just finished taking a short course of Flagyl, for (as I posted on another thread), a bacterial infection. Clear up one thing, and it sets the stage for the remaining bacteria to take over.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

ziglady,You and I have so much in common. Although I'm taking the Diflucan for the next five weeks, I noticed the bacterial infection discharge and I used some metrogel that I had from a previous treatment. You're absolutely right ---- from one to another!!! Why???I did go and take my blood sugar test this morning. Hopefully, I'm not diabetic!I'm sitting here contemplating how I can use the garlic clove --- wrap it in something, with string hanging down but what can I wrap it in and how long does it have to be up there? Many, many questions.....


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

Has anyone tried vinegar baths. Sit in there for 30 minutes. I used to have yeast infections ALL THE TIME. So I said what the heck. I do it probably twice a week. They say it changes the PH balance of your skin. And I think the pH being off is why yeast infections show up. It's worth a try. Apple cider is the best I believe. Braggs is the purest I've tried. for some reason I think it's better. But the big bottles in supermarkets may be good too.


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

i've had the same problem and like i said before i a previous post - probiotics and kick the sugar/white flour. i have had less sinus infections and definately no yeast infections, look into it.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

How did your blood sugar test come out, Patty? Unless you're having other symptoms like excessive thirst and urination, I bet it was normal. I know there's a scientific explanation for what we're going through, but some days I just think I'm cursed.It's my understanding that yeast can survive in an acidic environment, although bacteria can't. I do take acidophilus twice a day, but I've read that none of the commercially available strains are the kind that adhere to and colonize the vagina.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

a couple times earlier, I bought some acidophilus caps by Jarro made specially for down there. they worked (though I got a lot of discharge in the process, only while I was using them). I've heard you can't buy that stuff anymore. ??good luck. too much going on for you.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Auroraheart...the Flagl helped some..I don't think I took it long enough though. The BV is back. No,the medication didn't bother my stomach, and I am prone to have a sensitive stomach. I am going to call my gyn to see if she will refill my prescription for a longer period. JR seems to think that might help me. Does your lower back bother you when you have this problem? Mine does. Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

ziglady,I just got the results of my blood sugar test and it was normal --- it was 94 and my dr. says anything less than 120 is normal.I'm still using the Diflucan, although it worries me a bit to take so much.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Will copy a post by Yolo re getting rid of a nasty yeast infection.Has anyone tried vinegar baths. Sit in there for 30 minutes. I used to have yeast infections ALL THE TIME. So I said what the heck. I do it probably twice a week. They say it changes the PH balance of your skin. And I think the pH being off is why yeast infections show up. It's worth a try. Apple cider is the best I believe. Braggs is the purest I've tried. for some reason I think it's better. But the big bottles in supermarkets may be good too.Have no idea if this will help anyone else, but it sure has helped me. I could only get regular Cider Vinegar but so far it has worked wonders. Thank you Yolo, I never would have ever thought to use Apple Cider Vinegar. I should add since my Doctor prescribed the 1 pill that is supposed to kill the yeast infection I have not had D. Yeast is Candidas I beleive, sure makes we wonder.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I'm on antibiotics right now for a sinus infection so of course whenever I take them I ALWAYS get, 1. a yeast infection, 2. diarrhea...My doctor said I should get lactobacillus to prevent a yeast infection. Maybe you can look this up and see if it is something you can take chronically?


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Since I first posted this, I've gotten over the yeast, gone through a bacterial infection, got the yeast back, and now (probably) have BV again. Wiping out one thing just seems to create a hospitable environment for the other. Both the PA and the gyno I last saw said that the culprits are menopause (dries out tissues, making them more vulnerable, and increases pH, killing off lactobacilli) and IBS (spreads bacteria). I'm totally out of ideas.


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

I only ever got a yeast infection once approximately one week after a bout of gastroenteritis. When I was talking to my doctor about potential causes, she asked me if I had experience recent diarrhea. Well I have IBS-D so I get it at least on a weekly basis, but it must have been the gastroenteritis. It took several months for me to feel as though it had completely cleared. My doctor suggested that I increase the yogurt in my diet (contains acidophillus).


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Zig...Something else you could try to keep the yeast infection at bay is Culturelle, a special type of acidophilus (acidophilusGG) discovered by two doctors at Tufts University. It lives longer in the colon. You can read about it by doing a Google search for Culturelle. I'd give the website, but don't know if it's okay to do that here. Anyway, last year I had a serious case of cellulitis. I was put on an antibioticc and had a nasty yeast infection in my mouth (as well as elsewhere). A friend with IBS-c (which is also what I have) suggested ordering some Culturelle through my local Walmart pharmacy. It was there the next day, and within three days, the yeast infection in mouth was totally gone. A few days later the other areas (including rectal) were clear too. I also noticed that I had less gas on Culturelle, so I've been taking it (one capsule with dinner each night) ever since. My doctor says that it really can help stave off yeast problems, and it lives longer than most strains of acidophilus. I haven't had a yeast infection since. I know everyone is different, but just maybe it might help you stay yeast free. Just a thought.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

I get a BAD yeast infection every single month about 5 days before my period ( gets so bad its bleeding ) doctor told me its sort of normal course the hormones change just before your period but its god damn annoying


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Thanks for the suggestion Xoxox. I'll look into the Culturelle. Right now I'm taking TWO different brands of acidophilus in order to get the various kinds that are supposed to be beneficial for the vaginal tract, as opposed to the intestinal tract. One of them is called streptococcus thermophilus, which freaks me out, because I know strep is a bacteria, but supposedly this is a good kind. I'm skeptical about how it's going to migrate from the digestive system, anyway. I was prescribed Metrogel (which didn't work; it never does), then penicillin for the BV, so now, of course, it's yeast again. I am SO tired of this.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Ziglady, have you tried the Cider Vinegar bath's? (re post above) Like you, I had the BV infection, then the diagnosis of Vaginal Atrophy, then the yeast infection just as we were leaving on a holiday. I took the 1 pill that was supposed to get rid of the yeast infection just before we left on our holiday. The pill did not clear up the infection. I have taken a Cider Vinegar bath daily for the past month, touch wood the infection seems to be gone. It sure is worth a try. Sounds like we are both in the same boat. Good luck.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Luckylou, I'll try anything at this point! When you say "baths," you're not talking about douching, right? Do you mean like a sitz bath? It's good to communicate with someone else dealing with the atrophy problem. I've restarted taking HRT, but I find that the topical estrogen is WAY too irritating.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Ziglady, yes, I have been putting Apple Cider Vinegar in my daily bath. As you know the Drs. do not recommend bath's for our problem. The daily bath's have been the only thing that have worked for me.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Yes, I've been told "showers only." And even to avoid soap. And don't wash my hair in the shower, etc. It hasn't helped much. How much apple cider vinegar goes in the tub?


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Ziglady, like you, I was told shower's only. We are holidaying in a small town so I had very little choice buying Apple Cider Vinegar. Went to the only supermarket in town and bought the largest store brand. Have no idea how much to put in the bath. I just pop the lid and pour maybe 1/2 a cup or more in. After the first bath, the discharge started to deminish. After a month everything has cleared up. My problem was so bad, I thought we were going to have to go home. It sure is worth giving it a try. I have been battling these infections for over a year. I sure hope it helps you like it helped me.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I hope so too. Thanks!


----------



## Lou99 (Dec 17, 2002)

hi, I know this thread has been going for a while. someone asked about boric acid (find it in the drug store)i have found that the boric acid works better for yeast infections than any of the OTC stuff like monistat and it is far cheaper. in order to use it, you need to go to the health food store and purchase empty gelatine capsules to fill up with the boric acid (it is a white powder) and then insert--just like a monistat ovule. for small capsules you could probably use 2 per night for one week. after the infection has cleared up---i have known people who use one capsule one night per week as maintenance. hope this helps.L


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I actually bought some pre-made boric acid capsules several months ago, but I've been afraid to try them because of the atrophy. (My skin tears and erodes easily.) How harsh is the boric acid? Does it cause burning?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've only used Boric Acid on normal skin (mixed I think it was X amount of powder with water to use on a scar that got infected and then put a cotton ball wetted with that on for a few minutes a couple of times a day)...do not know about what concentrations you would get sticking a capsule inside. It is a fairly mild acid (or you couldn't use it on skin at all) but what might help you decide is to do a bit of a test.Open a capsule. Add just enough water to make a bit of a paste to it. Try that on some of your regular skin. (like inside the arm where it is a little tender but not like down there) see if you tolerate that for a few minutes. Basically setting it up to be at it's most concentrated as it will be once the capsule dissolves. It will dilute over time, but I don't know how long that takes. Then you could put a bit of paste in a more delicate area that you can wash off easily and see how that goes.K.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Why am I beginning to feel like a science experiment? (lol) It's probably smart to take such a cautious approach, however.


----------

